# Freche GT- Kopien



## chrrup150 (10. Dezember 2007)

hatt mir heut ein kollege gezeigt: 
http://velospace.org/node/2550
Unfassbar die firma gibts wohl schon seit 1-2 jahren und der rahmen kostet 150â¬ und ist wohl krumm und schief


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> hatt mir heut ein kollege gezeigt:
> http://velospace.org/node/2550
> Unfassbar die firma gibts wohl schon seit 1-2 jahren und der rahmen kostet 150 und ist wohl krumm und schief



sind das nicht diese vermeintlich stabilen rahmen aus polen. dem phreak dingens ist doch sowas unterm popo zerbröselt?oder war das'n anderer rahmen.
auf jeden fall bockhässlich, durch das dreieck kannste ja n fussball treten... tststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

aber das hier find ich persönlich schön:





Grüße
Peter


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber das hier find ich persönlich schön:
> 
> ...



hast Recht, Peter,der ist nicht übel. Da hat sich aber jemand Mühe gemacht und die Proportionen stimmen, der Lack schaut interessant aus. Aber der von oben ist grausig...


----------



## cleiende (10. Dezember 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber das hier find ich persönlich schön:
> Grüße
> Peter



Hast Recht, schöne Badewanne.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das der Fußboden das gewisse Etwas hat!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Dezember 2007)

Mann, ich hab den Türknauf gemeint 

Peter


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, man muss auch ehrlich sein, Triple-Triangle-Rahmen gab es natürlich auch schon vor GT. Aber sie haben es konsequent weiterentwickelt und zum Markenzeichen gemacht. Hat GT da eigentlich ein Patent drauf?!

@Kint: Ja, das ist der Rahmen, den Phreak zerrissen hat.


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Dezember 2007)

Das hier hätte ich euch gerne erspart, aber es muss sein..





Zum Glück isses bald nicht mehr als ein paar Spähne Eisenoxid


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Dezember 2007)

hab ich ganz vergessen dieses bike. war dieses jahr in der toscana und habe diese unglaublich farbenfrohe kopie eines gts gesehen.

na gefällts?     











hab schon wesentlich schrecklichere fakes gesehen.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Das hier hätte ich euch gerne erspart, aber es muss sein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wurde das Rad zwecks zusätzlicher Peinigung von dir mit Hundekot beworfen (Oberrohr)?? Zumindest besitzt es eine vornehme "englische" Blässe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

@ David:
Dazu würde ich dringendst zu diesem Outfit raten:


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2007)

Oh Gott,
sieht aus wie meine alte Bike Short!


----------



## korat (14. Dezember 2007)

im gegensatz zu der billigmöhre oben ist herr stanciu aber immer super bikes gefahren, da kann man gar nix sagen.

btw. hat noch jemand alte riff-raff-hosen in xl für mich?


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Dezember 2007)

korat schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu der billigmöhre oben ist herr stanciu aber immer super bikes gefahren, da kann man gar nix sagen.
> 
> btw. hat noch jemand alte riff-raff-hosen in xl für mich?



Gibt es Riff-Raff eigentlich noch? Ich hatte damals nen ganzen Stapel T-Shirts von denen....


----------



## Backfisch (15. Dezember 2007)

http://www.utopia-fahrrad.de/Fahrrad_Html/Kapitel_Html/85_Roadster_108.html

ein Triangle mehr...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wusste gar nicht, dass Colnago auch TT Designs hatte, dazu noch in Titan und mit ungewöhnlicher Oberrohrkonstruktion....hat schon was..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Colnago-Titanio-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (6. Januar 2008)

und die beiden unterrohre hat das colnago vom alten amp b-2 rahmen!!!


----------



## nordstadt (8. Januar 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> und die beiden unterrohre hat das colnago vom alten amp b-2 rahmen!!!



Tja das hat leider noch der gute Ernesto weit vor dem lieben Herrn Leitner gemacht...

z.B. Colnago Duall 1988











C.


----------



## Chat Chambers (8. Januar 2008)

(Schon wieder eins) in Bonn erwischt! '91er oder '92er mit dem Modellnamen noch am Unterrohr und klassischer U-Brake..vom feinsten


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Januar 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> (Schon wieder eins) in Bonn erwischt! '91er oder '92er mit dem Modellnamen noch am Unterrohr und klassischer U-Brake..vom feinsten



Hat sogar eine Shimano-Schaltung, muß ja gut sein


----------



## elsepe (14. Januar 2008)

auch lustig nachgebraten

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike_W0QQ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (14. Januar 2008)

"Mounten", dabei steht es sogar drauf! 

(Erinnert mich spontan an "Wer wird Millionär" heute, als der Kandidat rausflog, weil er das Publikum fragte, wie man Cappuccino schreibt.)


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Januar 2008)

Ööhhhmm... What?!


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ööhhhmm... What?!



jaja die amis. gibs häufiger - die idee dahinter ist einfach luftwiderstand zu minimieren. da gibts die tollsten konstruktionen. abgehsehen von den "seriösen" versuchen zu dem thema bspweise die Dh speed versuche dies bei yeti, peugeot, sunn usw gab, haben halt auch viele companies billige verkleidungen angeboten, meist aus gfk, -verkaufsargument cw wert  , verkaufsgrund meist mtx optik, endeffekt imho alles quatsch weil das gewicht den vorteil wieder aufhebt. 

und nochmal generell, tt desgin ist ja nicht gerade von gt erfunden worden und mal gar nicht deren eigentum.


----------



## Lousa (28. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ...
> und nochmal generell, tt desgin ist ja nicht gerade von gt erfunden worden und mal gar nicht deren eigentum.




yep, das Teil ist von hutch und die "dürfen" (ähm durften) so etwas  

Hier gibt's Infos zu dem Teil, bzw. deren Konstruktionsgrund:

Gravity Powered Vehicle  

http://www.mauricemeyer.com/curb_dogs/gpv.html


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

so ich hab mal wieder was dolles.... 

ist mir neulich über den weg gelaufen : 

ziddad:

"*Since original trial mod frame from GT company was unreachable, official distributor in this country ordered to us special replica project for its pro-rider.* We made this frame totally from TITANIUM and it made this frameset eternal.

We changed a little bit their original construction to make it stronger and technological, having left the geometry to which rider has got used. "

schon gespannt ?   wird noch besser: 

wer sich schon immer mal fragte warum ti rahmen gerne geblasted angeboten werden :

vorher: bild 2 - nacher bild 3....

drum prüfe wer sich (vielleicht) ewig bindet.... :kotz: 
http://batch.org/eng/index.php

und nein der ist nicht fillet brazed...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Ist gerade bei ebay drin...





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260207789736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> so ich hab mal wieder was dolles....
> 
> ist mir neulich über den weg gelaufen :
> 
> ...



hinzufügen möchte ich, dass der rahmen gebrutzelt wurde, weil der fahrer/besitzer des originals sein trial-rähmchen irgendwo in der tiefen steppe russlands zerlegt hatte.
zu diesem zeitpunkt hielt sich gt beim thema garantie aeußerst bedeckt, von wegen in russland gilt unsere garantie nicht etc.
der junge russische trial könig wollte aber unbedingt wieder die gleiche rahmenform. und hier beginnt die geschichte von rapid titan. der lokale gt distri hat das teil dann halt bei rapid bestellt.
der rahmen ist, soweit mir bekannt, noch heute im einsatz (der wurde kurz nach der jahrtausendwende gebaut).
was die vorher/nachher bildchen angeht, so schauen die meisten titan-werkstücke aus, wenn man sie schweisst. reine optik sache.
anfang der 90er war ich seeeehr oft in russland unterwegs, schwerpunktthema war damals die ne-metall industrie (ti, al, cu, etc). 
turbinenschaufeln für migs, kraftwerkszentrifugen und viele andere titanbauteile sehen nach dem schweissen so aus, danach kommt die oberflächenbehandlung, welche unter anderem auch die oberfläche nochmal verdichtet.
ich finde die bilder somit eigentlich sehr interessant, der hersteller zeigt ganz einfach wie sich das werkstueck im verlauf des produktionsprozesses veraendert. 

p.s. viel anders sahen die rahmen bei morati vor'm blasting auch nicht aus....


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> hinzufügen möchte ich, dass der rahmen gebrutzelt wurde, weil der fahrer/besitzer des originals sein trial-rähmchen irgendwo in der tiefen steppe russlands zerlegt hatte.
> zu diesem zeitpunkt hielt sich gt beim thema garantie aeußerst bedeckt, von wegen in russland gilt unsere garantie nicht etc.
> der junge russische trial könig wollte aber unbedingt wieder die gleiche rahmenform. und hier beginnt die geschichte von rapid titan. der lokale gt distri hat das teil dann halt bei rapid bestellt.
> der rahmen ist, soweit mir bekannt, noch heute im einsatz (der wurde kurz nach der jahrtausendwende gebaut).
> ...



interessant ich kannte bisher nur das statement : coloured = bad. das das ein bisschen einseitig ist war abe rfast klar.


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2008)

BULLS City-Cruiser





Raleigh Klassiker


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2008)

Das Bulls, sieht dem GT Cruiser, welchen irgendein Forums-Mitglied mal gekauft hatte, aber sehr ähnlich. Vor allem die Ausfallenden und das Gusset am Steuerkopf.


----------



## Jimmy H (8. März 2008)

zurück zum anfang...


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. März 2008)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> zurück zum anfang...



Also ich weiss nicht, wie's euch geht, aber mir gefällt dieses Design richtig gut. Auch der weiß-gelbe Renner vom Anfang natürlich. Wo kann man mehr Infos zur Marke finden?


----------



## eddy 1 (8. März 2008)

ostro


----------



## Effendi Sahib (8. März 2008)

Da war mal einer Leserbike-Story in der Bravo - sind recht selten diese Raleighs. Als "freche Kopie" würde ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, weil das nach vorne abfallende und gebogene Oberrohr doch ausreichend eigene Kreativität beweist, wenngleich die Inspirationsquelle klar sein dürfte.  

Übrigens hat auch Corratec so um 1989/90 rum mal Triple Triangle kopiert.

LG Erol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. März 2008)

Letzten Donnerstag den 20.03.08 in Marburg vor H&M gesichtet!





wie schrecklich:kotz:


----------



## jedinightmare (23. März 2008)

Hab leider kein Bild, aber auch Bianchi hatte mal ne zeitlang das TT-Design im Programm. ÜBRIGENS: Von Bianchi gab es damals (ich muss die Werbung mal raussuchen) zu eben genau diesem TT-Bike auch eine Rahmen-Dreiecks-Tasche mit Schultertragepolster. Leider passen die "normalen" Dreieckstaschen ja nicht in einen GT-Rahmen, diese besagte Bianchi-Tasche aber eben doch. Nur leiderleider gab´s die nirgendwo zu kaufen, und die heute noch zu finden dürfte ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Mai 2008)

(hervorkram;-)

Hier eines mit Allradantrieb!






LG Erol

P.S.

Übrigens eine sehr schöne Classic-Seite:

http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/index.htm


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

hätt ich fast vergessen....


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2008)

Da surft man so durch Netz und entdeckt dieses:






Beide aus den 80zigern


----------



## alecszaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Zählt das auch schon als kopieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2008)

Hetchins





















> The development work was now completed and in 1932 [sic -- should be 1934] the Rear Vibrant Triangle (patent No 33317) and the Hetchins Vibrant Triangle (Patent No 443454) were taken out. The curly Hetchins was born.



www.hetchins.org


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Mai 2008)

Heute in Berlin bei der Gedächniskirche, ein Explorer


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Mai 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Heute in Berlin bei der Gedächniskirche, ein Explorer



Sieht eher *exploited* aus


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2008)

zur Zeit bei Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2008)

Gleich noch eins
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-26-...QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem:daumen:


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2008)

auf der zürcher velobörse: mal eine freche kopie ohne tt - das logo erinnert doch sehr an unsere lieblingsbikes:










auch einmal mit tt:


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2008)

http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...No=163569&CategoryName=&SpecialShopName=&ls=0


----------



## alecszaskar (8. Juni 2008)

gesehen in Notting Hill....




sogar mit "triple triangle" decal


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2008)

Und heisst auch noch Avalanche, das is ma echt frech.


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/68952

Erinnert an einen GT-BMX-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2008)

hab ich im studivz gefunden. ist aber auch bloß irgendwo aus dem netz gezogen. 



falls es schon hier drin ist entschuldige ich mich
gruß
edit: uups aber wenigstens ist es nicht ganz das gleiche rad. lenker und sattel sind andere


----------



## chrrup150 (29. Juli 2008)

genau wegen dem bild hab ich den thread hier aufgemacht.
am we hab ich den rahmen aber aufgebaut gesehen und das ding sieht schon heiss aus!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> genau wegen dem bild hab ich den thread hier aufgemacht.
> am we hab ich den rahmen aber aufgebaut gesehen und das ding sieht schon heiss aus!!!



ja irgendwie hat es was...
aber bei dem raleigh hier dass kingmoe mal gepostet hat



da wäre die sitzposition ohne den hohen lenker doch sehr eigenartig oder?
kann man so fahren??
edit: oder soll das suspension-corrected sein?


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab ich im studivz gefunden.



 Auf dieser Seite sollte man grundsätzlich nicht surfen.


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juli 2008)

Heisst in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur "StasiVZ", weil es wohl nur zum stalken und spionieren benutzt wird.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite sollte man grundsätzlich nicht surfen.





Backfisch schrieb:


> Heisst in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur "StasiVZ", weil es wohl nur zum stalken und spionieren benutzt wird.



hmm...ich hab noch keine schlechten erfahrungen damit gemacht


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hmm...ich hab noch keine schlechten erfahrungen damit gemacht


Auch wenn´s "nur" Wikipedia ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/StudiVZ


----------



## Boramaniac (13. August 2008)

Fahrradmanufaktur Schubert & Schefzyk


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Bild, aber auch Bianchi hatte mal ne zeitlang das TT-Design im Programm.



erwischt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-BMC-Team-Eli...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-BMC-Team-Eli...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



An dem finde ich ziemlich frech, das es auch noch ziemlich gut aussieht


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Bambus und Plaste




Das sieht etwas eigenwillig aus...


----------



## maatik (9. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das sieht etwas eigenwillig aus...



Das Teil rockt ! Sowas durfte ich ma fahren und das geht ab ohne Ende. Durch das 28er hinten und die extreme überhöhung hat das Teil Vortrieb ohne Ende...TT hin oder her..aber gemütlich ist anders


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Der Besitzer meint auch, dass es spass macht und tierisch abgeht, aber nach 2 Stunden soll es dann unfahrbar sein


----------



## kingmoe (9. Dezember 2008)

Damit es nicht untergeht, hier noch was aus dem Klassik-Forum. Aber keine Kopie, sondern ein Vorbild ;-)
Shogun von 1987


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (24. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> erwischt:



Genau das meinte ich - und dazu hatten die Jungs von Bianchi eine passende Rahmentasche im Programm - quasi als Pendant zur regulären Dreieckstasche, die ja wegen des dritten Dreiecks nicht in das Rahmendreieck passt und deswegen ja auch eigentlich keine Dreieckstasche mehr ist.... aber ich weiß, Ihr wisst, was ich meine. Zumindest jeder mit Dreiecksbeziehung.


----------



## Triturbo (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## muttipullover (20. Januar 2009)

Da hab ich auch was: Double Triple Triangle. 



Gruß Steffen


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Januar 2009)

Gerade bei Ebay gesehen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160309786853&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2009)

hab heute in einem brasilianischen fahrradladen ein GTI Avalanche 3.0 gesehen. sieht wirklich verdammt echt aus, ausser dem "I".

hier kann man es sich anschauen:
http://rj.quebarato.com.br/classificados/mountain-bike-gti-avalanche-3-0__1014945.html


----------



## maatik (24. Januar 2009)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> hab heute in einem brasilianischen fahrradladen ein GTI Avalanche 3.0 gesehen. sieht wirklich verdammt echt aus, ausser dem "I".
> 
> hier kann man es sich anschauen:
> http://rj.quebarato.com.br/classificados/mountain-bike-gti-avalanche-3-0__1014945.html



Das geht zu  weit !


----------



## Triturbo (29. Januar 2009)

Was in Gottes Namen soll das sein?


----------



## Oggynator (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2009)

Das is geil!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Februar 2009)

Gleich kommt es mir hoch :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Februar 2009)

Mal abgesehen von der Hässlichkeit ist mir die Sitzposition irgendwie absolut unverständlich. Entweder man braucht Affenarme oder keine Eier.  Mir würde es unglaublich wehtun. Sowohl es zu fahren als es fahren zu müssen...


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das is geil!



ich hoffe mit deiner aussage ist der thread gemeint.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Februar 2009)

Wieso? Es is ein Fixie, der Rahmen hat schöne Details und die Sattelüberhöhung zum Vorbau sind doch nur knapp 10cm, die hab ich auch an meinem Zaskar. Der Lenker is zugegeben ziemlich tief, aber das extrem nach vorn abfallende Oberrohr täuscht zusätzlich.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2009)

Grad bei Dumpingbikes gefunden:







http://www.dumpingbikes.de/seite3.htm

Und sowas von einem Händler, beschämend.


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB_W0QQit...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2009)

An wen erinnert mich das denn??...äähmmm...AHHH Henry!!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> An wen erinnert mich das denn??...äähmmm...AHHH Henry!!!!



Nein, bitte nicht. Ich hab kein Popcorn mehr im Haus...


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Nein, bitte nicht. Ich hab kein Popcorn mehr im Haus...



Dann bestellste dir halt ne Pizza...
Aber ich glaub so schnell wird uns der werte Herr nich beehren


----------



## jedinightmare (4. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Grad bei Dumpingbikes gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, was denn... das ist der neue gecleante Look. Das muss so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. März 2009)

ach kein team lts....verdammt die haben mich gelinkt


----------



## Oggynator (27. März 2009)

ganz frühes GT kopiert


----------



## planetsmasher (27. März 2009)

na wenn das nicht der errex aus dem (ex)ktwr jetzt louinge2.0 ist?
BTW: wer von hier verfolgt eigentlich dieses Projekt? Ist ja seit geraumer der einzige lesenswerte thread bei den Irren da unten


----------



## Oggynator (5. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Hardtail-Cr-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## zaskar-le (5. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> na wenn das nicht der errex aus dem (ex)ktwr jetzt louinge2.0 ist?



...glaub' ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Das erwähnte sah auf den ersten Bilder doch ungleich professioneller aus.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (13. April 2009)

schön groß da keine nahaufnahme vorhanden...sieht sehr nach dem gleichen gedanken aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## MUD´doc (20. August 2010)

*kram* *raschel* *raussuch*
Ich hole mal diesen Thread eben schnell aus der Versenkung wieder raus.

Wie User jedinightmare im Post #38 schon meinte 
und User gnss im Post #61 zeigte, fand auch ich 
letztes Wochenende ein Bianchi-Bike mit Triple-Triangle-Rahmenkonstruktion.
War im ersten Moment ein wenig Baff, dass ich fast über´n Gullydeckel stolperte.


----------



## jkarwath (24. August 2010)

Dann tu ich das mal hier dazu:


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. August 2010)

Triangle aus eBay UK

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Apollo-Retro-Men-Bicycle-23-inch-frame-/220658220488?pt=UK_Bikes_GL


----------



## Davidbelize (28. August 2010)

Zaskar Fully................




http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=114658


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2010)

Zumindest sind es Reynolds Rohre. 

Aus gegebenem Anlass google ich gerade Reynolds Rohrsätze:






Back to the 60's.  - Der ist bei mir gelandet.  

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (1. November 2010)

Auf fast jedes Rad hier in Fernost habe ich bisher geschielt, um endlich mal ein GT zu erblicken. Und dann: Ja! Jetzt! Ja! ................................. Nee, doch nicht - ein "GTA"...





Gefunden in Hong Kong, Wan Chai. Fürchterlich zusammengebraten, ebenso schwer und nur "top" Teile verbaut. Aber das Design "super" kopiert...
Schnelle Grüße aus Fernost.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2010)

schöne real hebel.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2010)

Ich glaub das sind eher Tektro Bremshebel. Die Real sehen fast genauso aus.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was an der Schüssel für Bremshebel verbaut waren, aber Real waren es definitiv nicht. Damit wäre diese Ansammlung kunstvoll verbogenen Wasserrohrs wahrscheinlich schon unter 20kg gerutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (22. August 2011)

...aus der Karre mit dem Mobiltelefon geknippst.


----------



## esp262 (23. August 2011)

der hat aber ein haufen schrot aufm fahrradhalter


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2012)

Hier ein gut Ausgestattetes Triple Triangle von Shogun:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shogun-MTB-K...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256bc35ac2


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Mai 2012)

Ein altes Gudereit

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/duisburg/fahrraeder/weiteres/u113746


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/cr-mo-frame...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f0e9f02a0#ht_1429wt_1163


----------



## black-panther (12. März 2013)

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/viewimage?adId=56021768
!


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2015)

Mal hervorkram

Neu





Und hier das Original





Das ist ja fast eine perfekte Kopie.


----------



## mubi (25. März 2016)

vielleicht weiss ja hier jemand was das für ne freche kopie ist (die bilder sind vom verkäufer/aus der anzeige):



 

 

 

 

 

welcher hersteller könnte sowas gebaut haben?

komplett xt 730/732 mit daumies, u-brake, bärentatzen usw.
stütze, vorbau und lenker itm.
felgen alesa.
innenlager ita.

spricht alles für ne euro bzw italienische produktion.


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2016)

Bianchi zB hatte sowas im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (1. April 2016)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mtb-fahrrad-night-rider-26-zoll/446765793-217-7698


----------



## ceo (1. April 2016)




----------



## mubi (3. April 2016)

kleinanzeigen:


----------



## maatik (3. April 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> Mal hervorkram
> 
> Neu



Sieht trotzdem Hammer aus. Ist auch Titan. Frameset 2100EUR.


----------



## mubi (10. April 2016)

überarbeitete version von beitrag nr. 110:


----------



## maatik (4. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder hochhol, hier eine wirklich sehr freche Kopie  :

 
Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

